# Have Non-lucrative Visa! What's next?



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah!!! I got the visa in my passport and am set to arrive in Spain on 13 July. Do I need to do anything special at the airport upon entry? I know I need to go to the local authorities once I'm in Spain but wonder if I need to do anything at the airport upon entry.

I had moved to Mexico with a visa several years ago and I did have to give notice. But that is because you have to buy a visa if you travel to the interior of Mexico.

I don't think I have to do anything at the airport but just want to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just make sure your passport is stamped at airport. While you receive your entry stamp at the first Schengen external border, it's best to arrive directly from US at a Spanish airport to get stamped, which acts as proof of arrival/entry in Spain with your NLV.


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

Great, Joppa. Thank you for easing my mind. I'm flying to Brussels first so that will be where I'll get the stamp. I have a flight to Bilbao 2 1/2 hours later on the same day. I save all my airline tickets digitally (to help me remember where I went and when) if there is ever any question. Of course, that is assuming all my flights and connections to them will be made.

The flight on Brussels Air was almost $200 cheaper when I bought it in March for $723 USD. Now it is almost $3,000 USD. 

INFLATION💱, OIL PRICES😱, AND GREED🤬


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tomwins said:


> Great, Joppa. Thank you for easing my mind. I'm flying to Brussels first so that will be where I'll get the stamp. I have a flight to Bilbao 2 1/2 hours later on the same day. I save all my airline tickets digitally (to help me remember where I went and when) if there is ever any question. Of course, that is assuming all my flights and connections to them will be made.


Yes, if you can't arrive directly in Spain, keeping all your records of actual arrival in Spain will help when you come to apply for your residence document (TIE).


----------



## BruceKlein (7 mo ago)

tomwins said:


> Yeah!!! I got the visa in my passport and am set to arrive in Spain on 13 July. Do I need to do anything special at the airport upon entry? I know I need to go to the local authorities once I'm in Spain but wonder if I need to do anything at the airport upon entry.
> 
> I had moved to Mexico with a visa several years ago and I did have to give notice. But that is because you have to buy a visa if you travel to the interior of Mexico.
> 
> ...


Any recommendations for attorneys in the USA to help secure an NLV?


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

BruceKlein said:


> Any recommendations for attorneys in the USA to help secure an NLV?


I went with an attorney in Spain and suggest the same to you. EVERYTHING is done virtual now so I don't see value in having an attorney in the US. In addition, there are few attorneys in the US that are apt at dealing with the immigration system of Spain.

Here is what I did: 
decided on where in Spain I wanted to live 
then found a highly rated lawyer in that area. 

Part of his service (and fee) is to go with me to register with the local government office once I arrive in Spain. That is quite valuable in my opinion and why I didn't choose someone outside of the area I wanted to live in.

I choose to live in a section of Spain, Cantabria, that isn't the most popular of areas for expats. It isn't on the Med, isn't Madrid or Barcelona, and you don't find a lot of English speakers at stores, markets or shops. But still I had no problem finding an excellent lawyer to help me.

If you can't go to Spain and interview them in person, as I did, decide in what city you want to first plant your feet and do a search on Google Maps, web search, or ask on web forums for recommendations. Find the person you want to work with in the area you want to live in and go from there.

I do NOT recommend finding a lawyer in the US to help you immigrate to Spain. If you find someone who can do that you have a gem.


----------



## BruceKlein (7 mo ago)

Tom, thank you for your input. Sound advice. We're looking the Costa Blanca and will pursue an abogado in that area. Probably Valencia or Alicante. There are several reputable firms based in Madrid or Barcelona but, you are right, someone local would be best. Best of luck to you in Cantabria. Bein viaje!


----------



## GrumpyTintaglia (5 mo ago)

tomwins said:


> I went with an attorney in Spain and suggest the same to you. EVERYTHING is done virtual now so I don't see value in having an attorney in the US. In addition, there are few attorneys in the US that are apt at dealing with the immigration system of Spain.
> 
> Here is what I did:
> decided on where in Spain I wanted to live
> ...


Hi Tom, I was wondering if you'd mind sharing your lawyer's information with me? I'm looking to move to Cantabria/Asturias next year on a NLV from the US. New user here so cannot send private message yet.


----------



## Chrisgh (6 mo ago)

tomwins said:


> Yeah!!! I got the visa in my passport and am set to arrive in Spain on 13 July. Do I need to do anything special at the airport upon entry? I know I need to go to the local authorities once I'm in Spain but wonder if I need to do anything at the airport upon entry.
> 
> I had moved to Mexico with a visa several years ago and I did have to give notice. But that is because you have to buy a visa if you travel to the interior of Mexico.
> 
> ...


Hi, we are now in Spain having gained our NLV and are setting about getting our TIE. Our solicitor has asked if we have our visa certificate. We didn’t get anything other than our visas in our passports and an email with the favourable solution in it. He’s got copies of these and is checking with the foreign office?!?! Did you receive a certificate? Any help on procedure now would be great too because I’m getting confused over Padrón and TIE procedure. Thank you.


----------



## tomwins (Dec 27, 2014)

GrumpyTintaglia said:


> Hi Tom, I was wondering if you'd mind sharing your lawyer's information with me? I'm looking to move to Cantabria/Asturias next year on a NLV from the US. New user here so cannot send private message yet.


Bufete San Miguel Abogados, C. los Escalantes, 5, 2º Dcha - Izda, 39002 Santander, Cantabria, Spain


http://www.bufetesanmiguelabogados.com/


I worked with Rodrigo Alonso Mencia from that office. He was great. I highly recommend him.

I could have gotten the visa myself but I'm glad I used him. I was going through a divorce, my mother had died a few months before, and I didn't have a permanent home. A couple of times I panicked over some things and he reassured me about what needed to be done and the process. I also think the consulate fast tracked my application because I had worked with him. 

But the best part is that when I got to Santander, he walked me to the two places that I needed to go to register with the local authorities and with Spain's foreigner's office. I should get my card in two more weeks and once I get the notice that it is available, he'll go with me to pick it up. As my Spanish isn't great I was glad to have him there. Also, he was aware of where to go and the process. We spent about 15-20 minutes in each of the places. Without him I'm sure I would have spent much longer trying to sort out the office I needed to go to and what needed to be done.


----------



## GrumpyTintaglia (5 mo ago)

tomwins said:


> Bufete San Miguel Abogados, C. los Escalantes, 5, 2º Dcha - Izda, 39002 Santander, Cantabria, Spain
> 
> 
> http://www.bufetesanmiguelabogados.com/
> ...


Thank you! That sounds great.


----------

